# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Cynarina Lacrimalis

## Marcio Moraes

Cor: Marron, Verde, Rosa, Vermelho

Dieta: Zooplancton

AGressividade: (1- Não agressivo a 5 - Muito agressivo) 3

Dificuldade: (1- Fácil a 5 - Para aquariofilos muito experientes) 2

Iluminação : (1- Desnecessária a 5- Iluminação muito forte) 3

Corrente: (1-Muito fraca a 5 - Muito forte) 2

Notas Gerais: Pode ser alimentado diretamente duas vezes por semana com pedacos de camarao, krill ou artemia por exemplo. Ficam bem em circulacao fraca. Passa de 20cm de diametro quando bem expandida e quando inflada fica translúcida, podendo ser vistos os dentes do septo-costae superiores.

----------

